# <RUL> V Perm alg



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok so i guess it isn't an original idea. i'm sorry if i offended anyone. i did come up with it on my own tho.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 30, 2015)

Quote from video (emphasis not mine):


> "*My* V perm, the one *I* have invented"



Mitchell Stern showed me that 8 years ago, and you can find it on many cubing pages including the wiki here. Yup.


----------



## Dene (Aug 30, 2015)

Uhhhhhh.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh. Oops


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 30, 2015)

https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL#V_Permutation

Version 4 of alg 5.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 30, 2015)

Just going to be honest, almost any pure [RUL] alg is pretty slow. Even Niklas. This alg is fast if you do a z rotation and use its inverse though.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 30, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Just going to be honest, almost any pure [RUL] alg is pretty slow. Even Niklas. This alg is fast if you do a z rotation and use its inverse though.



This. Niklas is my least favourite alg by far. Doing it OH is absolutely stupid. 4 rotations WTF. RUD and RUF are the best imo. Also, instead of rotating z or z' to improve RUL algs, sometimes they can be made RUF by imagining doing it with wide l moves. for example, ross the boss took this alg: R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' and turned it into R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'. It doesnt do the exact same thing with edges, but it works for cmll.


----------



## watermelon (Aug 30, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Mitchell Stern showed me that 8 years ago


Good memory.


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 30, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Just going to be honest, almost any pure [RUL] alg is pretty slow. Even Niklas. This alg is fast if you do a z rotation and use its inverse though.



Could you let me know what that is? I can't get it to work


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 30, 2015)

2180161 said:


> Could you let me know what that is? I can't get it to work


https://youtu.be/hDZIZBmuQFc


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 30, 2015)

eh, I just generated alot of RUD V-perms without rotations. I think it was around 15. although, many of them do a random D move at the beginning, but meh.

edit: An alternative V-perm to the one you are using is D2 R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R The first D2 can be done at the end as well.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 30, 2015)

I have one better.





This video is from 2013, though I generated the alg using Cube Explorer in 2009. I don't even have to really try to get sub-1.5 on this.
(I don't think anyone used it regularly before me, so I'm comfortable for the moment calling it "my" V-perm.)


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 26, 2015)

sorry about the bump...
Ranzha, what is the v perm you are using here? im trying to learn some new PLL's, thanks
D' R2 D R2 U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U' otherwise i'm gonna try this one, :/


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 26, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> sorry about the bump...
> Ranzha, what is the v perm you are using here? im trying to learn some new PLL's, thanks
> D' R2 D R2 U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U' otherwise i'm gonna try this one, :/



R U' R U R' D R D' R [U' D] R2 U R2 D' R2


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 26, 2015)

thanks bro


----------

